# What Are Your Plans For This Season?



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Since the season's about to start, where's everbody headed this summer??

We'll be at the two northeast rallies, Otter Lake in May and Niagara Falls in August.

We're also heading to Cape May over the fourth of July, other than that we'll be playing it by ear.

Mike


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Well....Lets see....

Myrtle Beach Travel Park, April 8-14

Mid Atlantic Rally, Ocean City, MD May 5-7

NE Spring Rally Otter Lake, May 12-14

Lake-in-Wood, June 9-11

Luray, VA Rally, June 23-25

NE Summer Rally, Niagra Falls, July 28- August 1

Disney World (No Camping) August 5-12

Elkins, WV Rally, September 1-4

Wow- We do have a full schedule. This is the first time I put it on paper....

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

*PADRE Island these next four days ....*


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

See below for scheduled trips.......

Steve


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Otter Lake - Spring Rally, May 12-14

Lake George, NY, Memorial Day weekend

Schroon Lake, NY, July 1 - 15

Roger's Rock State Campground, Lake George, NY, July 28 - August 11

As many trips in between as we can. In the summer we can get away any time - weekend or mid-week, so we take advantage of that.

We were going to go to Stokes State Forest in NJ this weekend but I've been home all week with the flu - left work early on Monday. As I'm typing this it's 70 degrees outside and I'm feeling amazingly better.







Hmmmmm.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Lets see.....

April 15-20 Cruise from Florida
May 12-14 Otter Lake Rally
June 23-25 Luray Rally
July 2-9 We have vacation...looking at Great Adventure NJ area for a few days

I am sure we will be doing some weekends in between these. With my DW's and my jobs we have to play it by ear sometimes.

Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well, our landscape project is still looming over us, so we are a little restricted time wise, but have the following trips planned:

March: South Beach State Park, on the Oregon coast.

April: Spring PNW Outbackers Rally, Deschutes River State Park Recreation Area. In the Columbia river gorge.

May: Silver Falls State Park, Willamette Valley.

June: No camping







, but do have the Portland Champ Car races!







.

July: Fort Stevens State Park, on the Oregon coast.

August: Farragut State Park, Northern Idaho

September?: Fall PNW Outbackers rally (TBA)

October: ALMS Season finale at Mazda Laguna Seca Raceway, California

Hopefully some more trips throughout the fall.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Everything in my signature and lots more I hope.







It's going to be a good season in '06.

Leon


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I have only booked our summer vacations so far.

July 8-15 Avalon campground clermont, nj
August 19-26 same place

We like this campgound, great place for the kids and a very quiet beach.

We think we will be going somewhere every other weekend from April through november. Just not sure where yet.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> where's everbody headed this summer??


I haven't been real busy booking trips yet but here's what I've got so far:

March 10th - 13th - Lake Brownwood State Park

April 14th - 16th - Abilene State Park

May 12th - 15th - Outbacker Rally, Fredericksburg, TX

June 30th - July 7th - Gulf Waters RV Resort - Port Aransas, Texas

And as many more as I can convince the DW to go to!!









Have fun, y'all.

Mark


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

May 5,6,7, Greenleaf State Park

Sept 10-17 Western Caribbean Cruise

Everything else will be spontaneous. That's the way DH likes it. Come home Friday night and say "load up the OB". Aaahhhh, life on the edge. We'll see how many times we come back from the campground/lake late Friday night cause we had no reservation. hehe









TGIF!

-Kim


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

camping479 said:


> Since the season's about to start, where's everbody headed this summer??
> 
> [snapback]89410[/snapback]​


Where to this summer?

Looks like the National Military Academy of Afghanistan. There was a call for volunteers to spend the summer there teaching and implementing new courses at the burgeoning academy. Not sure of the details or how long but will most likely take the entire summer. Not taking the Outback but truly looking forward to an awesome opportunity. Here is an older article for those not familiar.

Jared


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Nevada, Utah, Idaho, Wyoming, Montana, Colorado, New Mexico, Arizona. From June 16 - July 16.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

All we have so far is -

3/17 - 3/19 Northshore RV Resort, Lake Livingston, TX sunny

4/13 - 4/17 Non-Outback trip - Red Lodge, Montana for college girlfriends reunion action

5/12 - 5/14 South Central (Texas) Outbackers Rally, Fredericksburg, TX.









We haven't scheduled or decided what to do for our Summer vacation, but it will include the Outback for sure!


----------



## TheDoxieHaus (Feb 14, 2006)

We have only one trip planned so far, the rest we have yet to schedule:

Cape Disappointment on the Washington Coast - Memorial Day Weekend









We hope to be able to attend one of the PNW rallies, maybe the spring rally April?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Puff's 1st 2 trips are planned - both to DogShows in Maine - April 14-17 and May 5-8. We'll take her soemplace in the Adirondacks in August - just don't know where yet. Other than that .... various weekend escapes when we can get away from the landscaping and yardwork.

Guess this weekend's trip will be out to the driveway to finish installing the Hensley! Jared - we may need you help!!!


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

action This is what we have planned so far.
But I'm sure that as the summer progress we will be ahead of our days sent camping for last year which was over 70!!!!
See the following list.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Signature list for a start


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Leaving for a 7 week trip in early July and will be back the last week of August. Here's an outline of the itinery:

1. Travel from FL to the Hickory,NC area to spend 10 days with our daughter, son-in-law and 2 young grandsons. Planning to camp near Boone, NC

2. Another week in Smokies camping in Townsend, NC

3. A few days at Mammoth Canes NP in Kentucky

4. The entire month of August in northern Wisconsin at an RV park on a lake. Another daughter, son-in-law and 2 grand daughters very nearby. Plan to fish, hike, enjoy the grandkids and drink some beer.

Plan to be back in FL just before Labor day in time for the hurricane season.

We are really excited about this trip.

Rayman


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

See the signature....notice we did change one. We were planning Fort Wilderness in Aug, but that has changed. Now we are looking at the Outer Banks of NC.

Probably throw in a weekend or two here and there as a last minute trip. One of the benefits of having a job where I work 3 on/3 off, and a DW who has the whole summer off 'cause she's a teacher.

Tim


----------



## 4CHACS (Mar 23, 2005)

Planned so far:

March 22-24 Maramec Springs Park, outside St. Louis
June 25-July3 Jellystone, Estes Park, CO
July 9-14 Bull Shoals Lake, Arkansas Ozarks

I know we will dry camp on the lake at Lake of the Ozarks State Park, try Cuiver River State Park and also St. Francois State Park, but haven't been able to confirm dates...soccer and softball!

Johnson Shut-ins, our favorite place to camp, won't be open this year as they are still cleaning up from the resovoir breech. We will just have to find some nice weekend camping spots!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Not planned ones will be local campgrounds
As for planned one see signature
Also planning on going to Elkins WV labor Day Weekend

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Puff's 1st 2 trips are planned - both to DogShows in Maine - April 14-17 and May 5-8. We'll take her soemplace in the Adirondacks in August - just don't know where yet. Other than that .... various weekend escapes when we can get away from the landscaping and yardwork.
> 
> Guess this weekend's trip will be out to the driveway to finish installing the Hensley! Jared - we may need you help!!!
> [snapback]89498[/snapback]​


Wolfie!

You mean you are actually going to use that thing? You go girl!

Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: PDX_Cowboy says WOOF!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Full-timing in just x days.
no job, no house, no money, no worries....


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Updated signature.


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

So far:

IHCA Rally, Santa Claus, IN--June 15-June 19
Ft. Wilderness--Aug. 6-Aug. 12 (yes, I know it will be hot!)
??Close to a beach--Aug. 12-Aug. 14 sunny

Hopefully, lots of spontaneous, local trips!

Sheri


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We are planning to get around 7-8 camping trips in this summer. Only thing keeping us from hitting double digits is the 2 weekends we use while on our trip to Jamaica...but I guess that's ok


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

April --- Spring PNW Outbackers Rally, Deschutes River State Park Recreation Area. In the Columbia river gorge, Oregon

June, July --- "Land Cruise" see signature ... 6-7 week trip

Aug/Sept --- we'll try to get up to Lost Lake north of Mt. Hood.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

LarryTheOutback said:


> June, July --- "Land Cruise" see signature ... 6-7 week trip
> 
> [snapback]89850[/snapback]​


Looks like someone is taking his 8 week Sabbatical this summer.









Only 18 more months until I qualify for mine!!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We have 11 trips on the schedule this summer. Only the last 4 have not been reserved yet.

Mueller (BOOKED site 123 in Grouse Mountain)
Jackson Lake ( I-76 east) (BOOKED site 15 in Sandpiper)
Echo Lake (BOOKED site 14)
Pawnee, NW of Nederland, S of Estes (BOOKED site 50)
Golden Gate (Outbacker Rally, BOOKED sites 45, 47, 48, 50, 51, 53, 55)
Molly Brown (BOOKED site 6)
Mountain Park (BOOKED site 11)
Boyd Lake
Eleven Mile
Lathrop
Trinidad Lake State Park on to Taos, NM

Randy


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We have several trips planned.

April 20-25 Goshen, In. My mothers 80th Birthday. She wanted a party.

May Otter Lake

Summer no trips planned, but will probably try out various local campgrounds

Late Sept, a 2 week trip to Acadia, NP

Hoping that we can go to Assateague over Thanksgiving, weather permitting.

Just back from a weekend trip in backyard.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We have several trips planned.

April 20-25 Goshen, In. My mothers 80th Birthday. She wanted a party.

May Otter Lake

Summer no trips planned, but will probably try out various local campgrounds

Late Sept, a 2 week trip to Acadia, NP

Hoping that we can go to Assateague over Thanksgiving, weather permitting.

Just back from a weekend trip in backyard.









Rita


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Nothing big planned yet. Most likely try at least every other weekend in Gettysburg, Manheim or Lancaster, PA. Will be doing a week but can't decide if we want to go to the Poconos, NC or to New Jersey. DH's schedule is due to change next week, which may allow us to plan further trips than just into Gettysburg or Lancaster. But we will camp many weekends no matter where we have to go.

Linda


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

Lets see:

April 20-23 Randy Carter Chapter, Virginia Float Fishermen fundraiser, Remington VA

May 12-14 Annual Mothers Day weekend at Virginia Beach

June 1-4 Graves Mountain Bluegrass Music Festival, Syria VA

June 30-July 5 Fourth of July Bash at the Beach, Holiday Trav-L Park VA Beach

We will make a treck out to Cherrystone and probably Grey's Point on the Eastern Shore of VA, on short notice just looking at work schedules and such.

Also looking at another church based mission trip to the Gulf coast to help with rebuilding in July.

Still trying to get the time off to make another run out to Minnesota for WEFEST(country music's version of Woodstock) in early August, but not real confident we can get the time off work. DW just started a new job and my job has been disolved with the hiring of a civilian accountant







, so I'm back to teaching and whatever else at the Fire Academy after July 15 sunny .

IF WEFEST doesn't work out maybe a trip to Nashville to visit family.

MK


----------



## Rocky in La. (Feb 14, 2006)

4/15-4/22 Chicot State Park in Central Louisiana.

The remaineder of our trips will be determined by the location and strengths of the 2006 Hurricanes. one of the excuses we used for buying a TT.


----------



## muliedon (Jul 6, 2005)

We have a few trips planned, but hope to get more taken.

April Spring Turkey Hunting Nebraska National Forest Halsey, NE
May Disney World - No Outback
June Mahoney State Park Ashland, NE
July Burwell, NE
November Deer Hunting Nebraska National Forest Halsey, NE


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

So far -

April 13 - 16 Easter Weekend Eagle's Peak, PA
May 12-14 Mother's day weekend Lake in Wood, PA
May 26-29 Memorial Day weekend Lake Glory, PA
June 16-18 Father's Day weekend Lake in Wood, PA
June 30 - July 5 July 4th Starlite, PA
July 14-17/18 Christmas in July Drummer Boy, PA
Sept 8-10 Renaissance Faire Pinch Pond, PA
Oct 27-29 Halloween Spring Gulch, PA

action sunny


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

luv2camp said:


> So far -
> 
> April 13 - 16 Easter Weekend Eagle's Peak, PA
> May 12-14 Mother's day weekend Lake in Wood, PA
> ...


You're not far from some of us you should check out the Elkins WV. Rally for Labor Day weekend

Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > Puff's 1st 2 trips are planned - both to DogShows in MaineÂ -Â April 14-17 and May 5-8.Â We'll take her soemplace in the Adirondacks in August - just don't know where yet.Â Other than that .... various weekend escapes when we can get away from the landscaping and yardwork.
> ...


Oh - we've been using her.....just haven't been MOVING her! This past weekend ended up being rainy and cold so still no hitch (and only 4 - already busy - weekends before the first show). YIKES!!!

Please do tell PDX_Cowboy that I understand perfectly and will do what I can to help. Doug - please - let him get OFF the conveyor belt!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I haven't been real busy booking trips yet but here's what I've got so far:

March 10th - 13th - Lake Brownwood State Park

April 14th - 16th - Abilene State Park

May 12th - 15th - Outbacker Rally, Fredericksburg, TX

June 30th - July 7th - Gulf Waters RV Resort - Port Aransas, Texas

*EDIT: Add
August 25th - August 28th - Outbacker Rally, Parkview River Resort*

And as many more as I can convince the DW to go to!!

Have fun, y'all.

Mark


----------

